# horn health



## Dawn Brower (Oct 13, 2010)

This seasons kids a buckling and a doe seem to be " shedding the outer coat of their horns. Does anyone know if this is indicative of some kind of deficiency? They are just now 5 months.The horn underneath is in fine shape and color...


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

it's a complete normal process for goats of that age.


----------

